# Autant que... autant (x2)



## Stefano Madrid

Salve a tutti,
perdonatemi ma vi devo chiedere un aiuto per una frase lunghissima ed assai complicata in cui non riesco a capire quali sono i termini di comparazione. Ecco il francese (e davvero scusate per la lunghezza del testo):

"Autant que l'effort se déploie par son sens propre, autant que la force vivante rencontre directement la résistence morte et se complique, pour ainsi dire, avec elle, lorsque le toucher, au lieu de glisser sur les surfaces, tend à pénétrer les masses, autant l'aperception immédiate l'emporte ou prédomine sur la simple perception, autant la réflexion concentrée dans l'acte même peut prévaloir sur l'attention"

Ciò che non capisco è la correlazione tra "1)autant que... 2)autant que... 3)autant... 4)autant". Si traduce con "1)Tanto quanto... 2)così... 3)tanto quanto.... 4)così" oppure "1)Tanto quanto... 2)tanto quanto.... 3)così...4)così".

Grazie per la pazienza


----------



## matoupaschat

Propendo per la tua ultima interpretazione. Certo che non si scrive più così adesso; oggi, si userebbe "autant" senza "que" dappertutto.


----------



## Stefano Madrid

Grazie di cuore ma soprattutto... grazie al cielo che oggi non si scrive più così!


----------



## Piero.G

Ho una preparazione forse troppo legata ai libri di grammatica e questa di _autant/autant que_ è una delle questioni abbastanza sdruciolevoli 


L'expression de l'égalité - Les rapport de _autant_ avec _tant_

_Tant_ indique l'intensité, _autant_ indique l'egalitè dans la quantité (_autant_ correspond alors à l'italien _quanto_, _lo stesso_, _altrettanto_)

Da "Grammaire du Français pour italophone" di F. Bidaud




1) Quanto 2) altrettanto --- 3) quanto 4) altrettanto/lo stesso

Lasciando da parte quel "que" di _autant que_, come dice Matou, che fa solo confusione.


Tchao


----------



## matoupaschat

Temo di aver parlato con troppa fretta, e riconsiderando i dati del problema, ho l'impressione che la frase si debba piuttosto capire in questo modo: 
"Finché lo sforzo si *di*spiega con il suo senso proprio, finché la forza vivente incontra direttamente la resistenza morta (ecc...), la mancata percezione immediata vince o supera la semplice percezione, la riflessione raccolta nell'atto stesso può prevalere sull'attenzione".​Così, mi sembra di avere senso, ma badate che non ho ho fatto sul sottile per la traduzione, chiedo venia.

Ciao.


----------



## Piero.G

Stefano Madrid said:


> "Autant que l'effort se déploie par son sens propre, autant que la force vivante rencontre directement la résistence morte ..."
> 
> Grazie per la pazienza




1 - Quanto lo sforzo si dispiega con un suo senso proprio, altrettanto la forza vivente incontra direttamente la resistenza morta...

2 - Quanto lo sforzo si dispiega autonomamente, altrettanto la forza vitale si scontra con la resistenza passiva...


1: traduzione letterale

2: traduzione + interpretativa (e soggetiva), ma bisognerebbe approfondire il contesto

3: un mix fra 1 e 2 


Tchao


----------

